# Degree evaluation



## Rexewel

I am looking for good education evalutors for filing my H1B visa form.Actually I have completed graduate and post graduate degree. Now I Need educational evaluation for treating that as degree in USA.
Can you please suggest best educational evaluation Service.

Thanks a lot


----------



## 263FPD

Hmmmm


----------



## 263FPD

Since your first post, I still don't think anyone cares. This is not an ICE forum.


----------



## XXYYXX

Why you've chosen MC to query this issue to is beyond me. Try massimmigrants.com instead.


----------



## 263FPD

Call the Governor of Massachusetts. With one foreign born terrorist dead, second going to prison, there are two vacancies in Massachusetts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD

Maybe they can even recycle Dzokchar's citizenship, and give it to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

http://www.jsilny.com/

Disregard everything else posted in this thread.


----------



## Nightstalker

I recommend you don't mention to them that you like boats!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

ZERO FUCKS GIVEN. 

Can someone launch this turd? Lock this mess up? My patience for idiots asking about off-key shit has worn quite thin.


----------

